# Things coworkers say...



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Guy coworker:
"my pony tail looks better than yours"

Girl coworker seeing me eating a hot dog, surprised/awkward voice:
"hot dog...!"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

I don't know; whatever it is, it's probably insignificant drivel. 

Blah, blah blah.... 

I mean, I remember one time that someone commented that my reactions are "straightforward" or whatever. 

Oh, and there was that one time......Gah... 

I actually got called out (well, exposed) in regards to my sensitivity, timidity, and my "fear" of girls or whatever, and that I need to get out and experience the world. So, in shorthand, basically, "quit being a little b*tch, and venture out", or something along those lines. 

Ever since that time, whenever I saw that particular person, I shuddered uncomfortably. Good thing they're gone (I think they quit and found another job).


----------



## leamizda (Aug 24, 2017)

My workplace isnt healthy for a normal person, there are a short list of things that were said lately and I can remember

Male coworkers:
"... and then we must destroy the newcomers"
"one of the best things of working here is that you just have to wait to see peoples careers destroyed" (nice spectacle huh?)
"go to play in your mother's (insert women exclusive organ here)"
"his name is gay"
"my worst flaw is being a soccer team fan and even that my girlfriend finds it adorable"

Female coworkers:
"If you go rude to me you are dead"
"why dont you go to live to Brazil b*tch"
"daughter of a b*tch, that b*tch that made you born" (said it singing)

In this case all that people who say those things are very liked and are full of friends, they have high education degrees, they have social influence, their advices are heard and their actions are encouraged and they are promoted and get the best projects, nice people are treated like trash and are seen like they have mind illness or too dumb. Even if feminism deny it, women coworkers can be that destructive and abusive like male coworkers, but women tend to hide their strategies to make others look bad like triangulation or gaslighting


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

how was your day, how is your weekend, can you do this, remember we have this, something about their kids or family or significant other, etc.


----------



## Bowtie7mouse (Mar 21, 2018)

leamizda said:


> My workplace isnt healthy for a normal person, there are a short list of things that were said lately and I can remember
> 
> Male coworkers:
> "... and then we must destroy the newcomers"
> ...


Would you say that those females are not afraid to act tough? I mean many of those comments like 'if you go rude to me, you are dead!', seem quite confrontational to me.

If they were acting that way from the moment they started working at that job, they must have chosen to display their aggressiveness and assertiveness (b***chyness) right from the get go. That in itself is tough and very tiring/exhausting to do since you put yourself in the spotlight and put on a very confrontational attitude. Not only that but her co-workers will now be more observant of her. The pricks/******* wannabes observing for any weaknesses she might show. It seems like a very stressful situation for me.

Is there any benefit or merit in putting on that sort of persona or image towards others? A kind of image stating, don't mess with me or I will b**tch you to h***. Wouldn't that create more enemies instead of leading to more promotions?

Summarizing this persona, these females put on this very confrontational no-bulls*** personality mask, which requires smooth talking possibly, to keep other a**h***s off her back or to bring them on her side? Whatever inconvenience they face or mistakes they make they skillfully blame it on someone else that is less assertive or not as confrontational? They focus their topics on talking down on others in order to keep the focus off of them?

Hmm...seems like a lot of work to me.

I think it's more plausible because they are females. If it was a guy and they were being this confrontational, I doubt anyone would take it unless this guy was physically strong looking or was just bigger. For a female, no matter how much they b**** or make threats, the chances of physical retaliation taking place is extremely minimal. But for a guy, physical punishments being dished out is almost a certainty?

It makes me wonder about ways of being in work places.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

They are constantly talking about either food or their pets. With some complaining about the job and our clients in between.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

komorikun said:


> They are constantly talking about either food or their pets. With some complaining about the job and our clients in between.


I wanted specific lines, but this post is at least the closest in nature to my OP
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## darth maul (Mar 12, 2018)

Mostly complaining about the workload or some low level *****ing about co-workers but other than that no serious problems at work.


----------



## leamizda (Aug 24, 2017)

At this point men or female, it's the same



Bowtie7mouse said:


> Would you say that those females are not afraid to act tough? I mean many of those comments like 'if you go rude to me, you are dead!', seem quite confrontational to me.


It depends on the place where they are, they won't say that to the sergant major of the marine corps. For them life is a game they know how to play, they know when to broke the rules and make someone out of the game. Strange things happens when the top dog go rude on them or show them who is the boss, I saw one of those two girls crying from anger because of that, they act tough but are full of insecurities.



Bowtie7mouse said:


> That in itself is tough and very tiring/exhausting to do since you put yourself in the spotlight and put on a very confrontational attitude.


Exactly, but they know how to play, when they started to work there all of them played their kind and humble card, several times I got some alerts that something is wrong about them, but I could never know they were like that.



Bowtie7mouse said:


> Is there any benefit or merit in putting on that sort of persona or image towards others? A kind of image stating, don't mess with me or I will b**tch you to h***. Wouldn't that create more enemies instead of leading to more promotions?


There is a benefit, they are feared, because they got enough power or social influence (or both) than the people they treat like that and everyone is ok with that behavior. It's all benefits, their strategies are rewarding, they make the not liked ones can be seen submissive, weak or bad and at the same time it makes them look like superior, and this is acknowledged by the group somehow, It isnt ethic but It's all rewarding in todays society, Machiavelli wrote about this in his book, the prince, when Rome Empire were falling, people still gain power using dirty tactics, resources that nice people don't understand or doesn't want to use, this include intimidation, manipulation, threats, backstabbing... and once they get power it's preferable they are feared than loved.



Bowtie7mouse said:


> Summarizing this persona, these females put on this very confrontational no-bulls*** personality mask, which requires smooth talking possibly, to keep other a**h***s off her back or to bring them on her side?


Most likely the first option, but it only can work if the other person (it's doesn't have to be always a a**h***) is losing relevance in the politic game, a**h***s will be always at your side if they are interested in being your ally because of your social influence or power or both, not matter what you do, your actions will be morally justified, a**h***s acts like fanatics.



Bowtie7mouse said:


> Whatever inconvenience they face or mistakes they make they skillfully blame it on someone else that is less assertive or not as confrontational?


Yes always, they don't admit they make mistakes, always do a drama show when the non-liked one makes a mistake that even they made and if the well-liked makes the same mistake then they react giving advices while smiling (even lower ranked employees).



Bowtie7mouse said:


> They focus their topics on talking down on others in order to keep the focus off of them?


Sometimes talking down happens because they are jealous or when they see them as a prey they do it to make the pray look bad and make them look well within the members of the group.



Bowtie7mouse said:


> If it was a guy and they were being this confrontational, I doubt anyone would take it unless this guy was physically strong looking or was just bigger.


I'm physically bigger and stronger, I like to train, and still I got insults from one of them directly in front of my face.



Bowtie7mouse said:


> It makes me wonder about ways of being in work places.


This is the good part about talking about this things, to understand group mechanics and societal values. This is happening everywhere because we really have no moral leadership anywhere.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

"I'm going on vacation again."


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm just gonna post all the boring shxt that coworkers say out loud. Fzkxing ants.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Putting my shades on so I can walk outside in the sun...

'oh you look scary in those!'

Pure goldddddd
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## leamizda (Aug 24, 2017)

versikk said:


> 'oh you look scary in those!'


funny, it never was so easy to look scary! useful knowledge for people who spend days arranging their halloween costume lol


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

leamizda said:


> funny, it never was so easy to look scary! useful knowledge for people who spend days arranging their halloween costume lol


LOL.

In general people often seem kind of scared of me. Probably a combo of resting batch phace and 'goth aura' or something. I don't dress goth but just to give you an idea of my aura like...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

On the toilet at work and two sales reps go in the stalls to the left and right of me.

Hey how is the such and such account going?
I wasn't able to get a hold of the manager. I did get that other account from NC. 
Really? Wow, what's your quota for the month?
95, looks like I'm going to have a good vacation next month. 
Hell yeah!

@*leamizda* 
Sounds like you are in prison by how your fellow female coworkers talk.


----------



## Morst999 (Mar 28, 2018)

Male Coworkers:
"Dude, why don't relax for a minute"

Female Coworkers:
"Please do this and that, they are all priority"


----------



## leamizda (Aug 24, 2017)

birddookie said:


> Sounds like you are in prison by how your fellow female coworkers talk.


oh really, male coworkers talk like that too but Its boring to write every insult, it's a daily thing. I don't think I'm alone in that prison, you are there too and everybody in this forum who have to compete for their jobs are in this prison. Maybe someday you may have to do business with that people, they will be introduced to you as nice and wonderful people, charming, polite, altruistic, smart with their conversations, uni degrees and responsabilities, full of social life. But be careful, they are in fact this society best representers, if we analyze society we can find very twisted ideas, they are the creations of this system.

Anyways, it's all my fault, I'm not a saint, something inside me is so horrible that I found there a place to spend most of my energies and time, a ridiculous amount of life time that won't be back, but the pay is very good, the work contract is very good, it's a very desired workplace, but once you get it it's like selling your soul to the devil somehow



birddookie said:


> Please do this and that, they are all priority


lol I saw that so many times, your comment make me think about it may happen in a lot of places including at home with your wife lol


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

leamizda said:


> oh really, male coworkers talk like that too but Its boring to write every insult, it's a daily thing. I don't think I'm alone in that prison, you are there too and everybody in this forum who have to compete for their jobs are in this prison. Maybe someday you may have to do business with that people, they will be introduced to you as nice and wonderful people, charming, polite, altruistic, smart with their conversations, uni degrees and responsabilities, full of social life. But be careful, they are in fact this society best representers, if we analyze society we can find very twisted ideas, they are the creations of this system.
> 
> Anyways, it's all my fault, I'm not a saint, something inside me is so horrible that I found there a place to spend most of my energies and time, a ridiculous amount of life time that won't be back, but the pay is very good, the work contract is very good, it's a very desired workplace, but once you get it it's like selling your soul to the devil somehow
> 
> lol I saw that so many times, your comment make me think about it may happen in a lot of places including at home with your wife lol


I've been lucky so far. I think it depends on the industry. Customer service is usually going to have nicer people, since you won't get many customers if you're rude to them. My friend had a job at a towing company, and he said there was a fight once a week, and the boss wanted him to do things out of the book that weren't legal. On top of the crappy environment it was crappy pay, under the table , and no OT pay even though the work week was 50 hours.

It's not your fault, you have no control over how others act. It's a job, and in this world, money is what turns it.

To me the only free soul is one that is doing what they love. Most people do not get to live that dream.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Morst999 said:


> Male Coworkers:
> "Dude, why don't relax for a minute"


Males are randomly approaching you and commanding you you relax?

Why would the workplace be for relaxation , at any rate?


----------



## leamizda (Aug 24, 2017)

birddookie said:


> I've been lucky so far. I think it depends on the industry. Customer service is usually going to have nicer people, since you won't get many customers if you're rude to them. My friend had a job at a towing company, and he said there was a fight once a week, and the boss wanted him to do things out of the book that weren't legal. On top of the crappy environment it was crappy pay, under the table , and no OT pay even though the work week was 50 hours.
> 
> It's not your fault, you have no control over how others act. It's a job, and in this world, money is what turns it.
> 
> To me the only free soul is one that is doing what they love. Most people do not get to live that dream.


Thanks for your comment, seems like this behaviour can be mostly seen in certain kind of industries and not every one, maybe It's seen in desired workplaces where people have to compete and want power, some people chooses jobs that make them gain power, social status and look better than the rest, it happens in hospitals too, even if medicine can be seen something like a customer oriented industry, it have this kind of horror movies characters too.

Its good you recall your friend's case, a towing company is a customer oriented service and It's surprising the amount of fights in a business where the most important thing is assisting hopeless people with their broken cars.

Everything negative that happens to me at my workplace is my fault, the same way it would be my fault if my house get destroyed because I decided to live in a place where there are vulcanos, earthshakes and twisters. But its a good thing because since it's my fault I can change it looking for a more healthy lifestyle.



birddookie said:


> Males are randomly approaching you and commanding you you relax?


Yes, it's weird but happens when he wants to acts like a cool bro because its great to work with him because you can relax but it's like you said it doesnt have sense when priorities are high


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

leamizda said:


> Thanks for your comment, seems like this behaviour can be mostly seen in certain kind of industries and not every one, maybe It's seen in desired workplaces where people have to compete and want power, some people chooses jobs that make them gain power, social status and look better than the rest, it happens in hospitals too, even if medicine can be seen something like a customer oriented industry, it have this kind of horror movies characters too.
> 
> Its good you recall your friend's case, a towing company is a customer oriented service and It's surprising the amount of fights in a business where the most important thing is assisting hopeless people with their broken cars.
> 
> ...


I don't think it's your fault, you don't control your coworkers actions, and to be a professional above all else should be what we strive for in the work place. Sadly that isn't the case in the real world.


----------



## Gorgoroth9 (Jul 4, 2016)

90% whining

It's always somebody else's fault. I think my coworkers heads would explode if they admitted they f---ed up even once. Always passing the buck, gossiping, and talking s--- about the incompetence of others while glossing over their own laziness and shortcomings. 

10% about reality tv, soap operas, and arts and crafts.

Those are my female coworkers. If it's a male coworker same distribution, but the 10% is about video games and anime lol.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

:laugh: :haha :haha :rofl :lol

Well you can see that the guy complimenting his own pony tail actually wants to say that his penis looks better than yours. With pony tails and their lengths, well it's like showing off how long your penis is. Hey be careful! You don't want to send out the wrong message. Now the girl with the compliment of hot dog means that she thinks you are a hot dog eating a hotdog. I also say that when I see hot guys not eating hotdogs but that are just hot. You should be proud that you're getting such pleasant commentary from coworkers. It's just their way of trying to show that they like you and they want you to join in with your own joke. Like for the guy you could have replied that yeah his pony tail might have looked better than yours because he probably used conditioner/loobe. With the girl and her hot dog comment you could have replied to her that she is a hot cat and then pinch her butt. My dad always pinched my moms butt under 58 years, I haven't seen him doing it recently, but I think my moms butt is still worth pinching so I do it myself to her these days.


----------

